# Plant ID...



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, I should know this one....and I think I do. but I am not 100% So help me confirm this one
I think it is POGOSTEMON STELLATUS 'BROAD LEAF' but I am not getting any red at all.

it is the Green one in the top left hand corner.
http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp270/kwc1974/IMG_0956_zpsa6c8afaa.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Does it have an odor?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

And how does it taste with fish (sea bass or trout for example)? Or weren't you shooting for Limnophila aromatica Cavan allen?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Caven. Yeah it does


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yo-han said:


> And how does it taste with fish (sea bass or trout for example)? Or weren't you shooting for Limnophila aromatica Cavan allen?


Call me Cavan, please. And yes, I was.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Yo-han, I thought you would know better how it tasted like. Aren't you a Vietnamese? I heard it's used as food by Vietnamese, Thai and Cambodian. A Vietnamese that came to my place wanted to cook some of my aquatic plants (water wisteria) for me to eat but I thought it's poisonous (Isn't it?)...hahaha


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I also believe it's a Limnophila. It would be most telling (and smelling  ) if growing emersed and flowering.


totziens said:


> I heard it's used as food by Vietnamese, Thai and Cambodian. A Vietnamese that came to my place wanted to cook some of my aquatic plants (water wisteria) for me to eat but I thought it's poisonous (Isn't it?)...hahaha


I've kept the Limnophila aromatica variant ("Rice paddy herb") that is imported from Thailand or Laos and sold as vegetable/herb in "Asia shops" here in Germany, for some time submersed in my tank, then it looked like the L. aromatica "Wavy": rather big, coarse plant, somewhat wavy and rather broad leaves, 3-4 leaves per nodium, plant light green throughout, no reddish hues. I mean to remember that Cavan already wrote that the "Wavy" is likely identical with the "Rice paddy herb" L. aromatica variant.
kwc1974's plant looks to me more delicate and narrower leaved than the "Wavy", so I mean it isn't exactly identical with the latter although it might be a L. aromatica form, too.


----------

